# CF Appreciation Program



## armyvern (24 Jun 2011)

CANFORGEN 111/11 :  LAUNCH OF THE CF APPRECIATION PROGRAM

http://vcds.dwan.dnd.ca/vcds-exec/pubs/canforgen/2011/111-11_e.asp

Link to the CF Appreciation Website

http://www.cfappreciation.ca/Pages/default.aspx

Attractions and Discounts:

http://www.cfappreciation.ca/en/Discounts/Pages/Attractions.aspx


----------



## Rifleman62 (24 Jun 2011)

My daughter (husband posted to the USA) and her family had a major vehicle breakdown while on leave. Out of warranty. Contacted GM Canada. Nothing, but rep passed info onto GM USA.

GM USA stated they look after their troops and don't leave them stranded. Appears they will pay the whole cost. Major $$$$'s.

I hope they do.

P.S. Purchase a vehicle in Texas, a member of NATO military, no sales tax.

Appreciation: At Fort Sam Houston, San Antonio,TX (and other locations)

The Warrior and Family Support Center  http://www.returningheroeshome.org/  (we volunteer there)

The Fisher House   http://www.fisherhouse.org/houses/house-locations/

The Center For The Intrepid   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Center_for_the_Intrepid

Donations built these facilities. Donations keep them operating. The Center For The Intrepid operating budget is US government funding.

All this to indicate what another country's citizens do. I believe some Cdn CF members visited (some mbrs here??) The Center For The Intrepid at the end of Apr.


----------



## kawa11 (24 Jun 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> CANFORGEN 111/11 :  LAUNCH OF THE CF APPRECIATION PROGRAM
> 
> http://vcds.dwan.dnd.ca/vcds-exec/pubs/canforgen/2011/111-11_e.asp
> 
> ...


Bookmarked!


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 Jun 2011)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> My daughter (husband posted to the USA) and her family had a major vehicle breakdown while on leave. Out of warranty. Contacted GM Canada. Nothing, but rep passed info onto GM USA.
> 
> GM USA stated they look after their troops and don't leave them stranded. Appears they will pay the whole cost. Major $$$$'s.
> 
> ...



The Yanks do take care of their servicemen/women.  Have always been treated like gold in NYC.  We still have a way to go here in Canada, still, better than it was in the 80's 90's.


----------



## RJ44Y (22 Jan 2012)

Folks: I've been trying to get at the Cf Appreciation Program Website and have had no luck - it appears to be down. Anyone else experiencing difficulties or know about the status? I applied to join the program before Christmas and have yet to hear back from anyone regarding that as well. I can find nowhere a number to call to talk to an actual human about any of it...

Edit note: www.cfappreciation.ca is the link I've been trying to use.


----------



## Edward Campbell (22 Jan 2012)

RJ44Y said:
			
		

> Folks: I've been trying to get at the Cf Appreciation Program Website and have had no luck - it appears to be down. Anyone else experiencing difficulties or know about the status? I applied to join the program before Christmas and have yet to hear back from anyone regarding that as well. I can find nowhere a number to call to talk to an actual human about any of it...
> 
> Edit note: www.cfappreciation.ca is the link I've been trying to use.




I cannot make the link work either, but I did find this on the Canada News Centre page.

"For more information on participation in the Canadian Forces Appreciation Program, please contact: Colin Bayne, Program Manager, 613-947-3897, bayne.colin@cfpsa.com ."


----------



## armyvern (23 Jan 2012)

cypres78 said:
			
		

> Have no idea what this is...clicked on your link though. Doesn't work.



See CANFORGEN 111/11 :  LAUNCH OF THE CF APPRECIATION PROGRAM


----------



## Occam (23 Jan 2012)

The site simply seems to be down.  Might have something to do with the $14/hr wage that CFPSA was offering most of their IT folks...   ;D


----------



## Pusser (23 Jan 2012)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> P.S. Purchase a vehicle in Texas, a member of NATO military, no sales tax.



Careful on that one.  Generally, any CF member can purchase a vehicle tax-free when posted OUTCAN.  However, when you return home to Canada, you may have pay tax on it here (depending on circumstances, such as how long you lived outside Canada and how long before your return you bought the vehicle).  Another concern is whether the vehicle meets Canadian standards.  If it doesn't, you could end up with a very expensive paperweight.

Even within Canada, if you buy a vehicle in one province and are posted shortly thereafter to another one, you could end up having to pay sales tax in the new province.  For example, if you buy a car in Alberta (GST only) and then immediately move to Ontario, you could be handed a bill for the difference between the GST and Ontario HST.


----------



## Rifleman62 (25 Jan 2012)

To clarify for Mr. Grumpy, the member would not pay Texas sales tax. I thought that was obvious, but I guess not.


----------



## Pusser (27 Jan 2012)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> To clarify for Mr. Grumpy, the member would not pay Texas sales tax. I thought that was obvious, but I guess not.



Yes, it was obvious and I fully understood that.  However, the way you wrote it implies that any member of a NATO military can go to Texas and buy a vehicle free of sales tax.  My point was that it's not as simple as that and so I recommended caution.  Even though a purchaser might not have to pay sales tax in Texas, he/she might have to pay sales tax (and possibly other taxes) elsewhere, depending on the circumstances.  What's the point of saving on one tax, if you might end up paying another one (and likely) more expensive one?


----------



## Biohazardxj (4 Sep 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has taken advantage of the travel deals offered through the CF Appreciation website?


----------



## Jacky Tar (5 Sep 2013)

What CF appreciation website?

Duh... this is what I get for surfing when I've got the plague. All my brains are gone.


----------



## mariomike (5 Sep 2013)

Jacky Tar said:
			
		

> What CF appreciation website?



This one?
http://www.cfappreciation.ca/Pages/default.aspx

CF Appreciation Program  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/101441.0


----------

